# Raft pinned at Shoshone



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Heads up, there is a boat pinned at Tombstone on Shoshone. There is a loose rope dragging behind it, so be careful. SAR is going to try to get it out by 8:00 am Saturday, but I wouldn't be surprised if it stayed there longer. Kayaks can get by easy, rafts not so much. Stay Safe!


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Gone as of today.


----------

